

VaultPress: WordPress backup service from Automattic - ionfish
http://vaultpress.com/

======
justinchen
Just noticed that they're using an ad-lib style signup form:
<http://vaultpress.com/signup/>

~~~
photomatt
It was fun to build. :) Check out how the a/an changes when you switch to
"enterprise" and how we add an extra question if you're non-personal.

~~~
adoyle
Nice, but you missed "I have __ other blogs". Entering 1 doesn't change it to
blog.

~~~
photomatt
Fixed!

------
ck2
$30 a month? Good luck with that.

~~~
photomatt
We're showing 10-30 to different visitors and seeing how that affects pricing,
like a behavioral economics experiment.

~~~
thenbrent
Will you publish the results? I'd love to see them!

~~~
ck2
You think there's a chance $30 pricing will be more popular than $10?

~~~
thenbrent
There are available alternatives and I wouldn't think backups provide any
social status, so I don't think higher prices would mean higher demand.

But maybe... that's why I'd love to see the results (even just as an
anonymised chart of price/demand).

The relationship between the "planning to charge" price shown and the price
someone volunteers to pay in the "perfect world" would also be interesting.

